# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  The Functioning 3D Printed Tattoo Machine

## Brian_Krassenstein

Designer Marc Schuran has created a 3D printed tattoo machine that actually works--and he's used it to tattoo about 10 people already, he says, with no problems. 3D printed in two pieces in just three hours using a Stratasys uPrint SE machine, the tattoo machine also features necessary non-3D printed components (such as the contact screw, tip, tube, coils, and needles). Schuran initially created the piece as part of his term project last year, and is still at work on a new, revised version. Read more about the fully functional device over at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/95679/3d-printed-tattoo-machine/

----------


## Davo

I'd love to see a 3D tattoo. All the ones I've seen are merely 2D, printed on the skin.

What layer height are they using?

How tall are they making them?

----------


## STRYKR

It is just a tattoo gun that has 3D printed components.  It only does regular 2D tattoos.




> I'd love to see a 3D tattoo. All the ones I've seen are merely 2D, printed on the skin.
> 
> What layer height are they using?
> 
> How tall are they making them?

----------


## Mjolinor

> I'd love to see a 3D tattoo. All the ones I've seen are merely 2D, printed on the skin.
> 
> What layer height are they using?
> 
> How tall are they making them?


face  palm

----------


## Feign

_Functioning_ 3D printed tattoos at that...  The mind boggles.

... Yeah, we (like most every other forum in history) need an official sarcasm tag around here.

----------


## curious aardvark

lmao - or an iq test before joining ;-)

Although if you were to use uv setting ink (like in the 3d pens) and a stronger pump on the injecter and a powerful uv curing light - no reason at all you couldn't create raised 3d tattoos - If anyone makes one - that right there is my intellectual property ! 
I want money :-)

----------


## Mjolinor

Even at 60 the concept of tattoos continues to confuse me. The idea of  wanting to endure pain while deforming your body with permanent markers and making holes to stick ironwork in that all serve no purpose is beyond my ken.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> I'd love to see a 3D tattoo. All the ones I've seen are merely 2D, printed on the skin.
> 
> What layer height are they using?
> 
> How tall are they making them?


Nominate this for best post of 2015...  :Wink:

----------


## info

I don't like tatoo,but l like this machine.I have never seen this machine , pretty cool 
I don't know how to use ,how tall could be establish. :Smile:

----------

